# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  dreams

## crystal

hey im new here .. these boards are very interesting... i was wondering something... i have always heard that dreams all have a special meaning, and sometimes even foresee what is about to happen int he future.. i wanted to know do u all believe in this too and does anyone know how to interpret these dreams???...

----------


## Endurer

Welcome here crystal.

Yes they do have a meaning and can tell (predict) a lot about one's future. Here is what I'd like to call a more practical approach to dreams: http://www.howstuffworks.com/dream.htm

----------


## friendlygal786

Much has been researched and said about dreams and whether they mean something or not. I dont kno much about them, I always had thought that we dream when we r in stress or think too much. I hav dreams often but not every nite and ususally when I dream, it lasts thru the whole nite, one dream after another. I dream mostly when I am stressed and hav lots of things on my mind

----------


## crystal

Hey thats very true, i agree wit u. i tend to dream very often now.. b4 i used to dream sometimes, but now it seems that i dream every night and the majority of the time, they are nightmares, and i cant help but feel that these dreams are sending me some message of some sort.... i think they might be warning me of the coming difficulties for me... i dunno though.. just my opinion.. anywayz thankz for the replies.

----------


## friendlygal786

They could be messages, u never kno, especially if u havent dreamt often b4.

----------


## RAHEN

yes i believe dreams do interpret abt our future...but i hve never experienced it that they are telling me something simply because i dont remember wat i see once i open ma eyes...but yes sometimes i feel like i have seen this somewhere like a sentence pronounced and said in the same manner...

i once heard...a lady saying that she sleeps with constantly thinking abt something in her mind and she dreams abt it...and those dreams help her to decide..i dunno how far this is true...but this is wat she experienced...

----------


## crystal

very interesting, thanks for ur replies

----------


## Endurer

I don't think you should be worried to such an extent.. anyhow pray for yourself.. I'll do the same.  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

Yes praying is good...somtimes wen I hav bad dreams or scary nightmares and I wake up in the middle of the nite, Im scared to death. Wat I do is just start remembering Allah and saying His name...or som dua, it calms me down.

----------

